# A new, beautifully colored lizard discovered in the Peruvian Andes



## News Bot (Feb 24, 2012)

Researchers in Peru have discovered a new species of a beautifully-colored lizard, living in the mountainous regions of the country. The new species was named Potamites montanicola, or "mountain dweller" for its exclusive mountain distribution.

*Published On:* 18-Feb-12 03:55 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Doesn't surprise me...the whole of South America is such a unique place...Their are plenty of secrets waiting to be discovered in the Amazon, the Andes etc. Awesome continent.


----------



## joe_sam (Mar 2, 2012)

what id do to go to south america for a wildlife feild trip.


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm In any day and will show you all what it has to offer as I spent 10yrs trekking and. Herping there. Best place for me was Patagonia, u don't know what awaits ya!!!!! After all being born in south America i am so excited with the wildlife and ......... partying side of it  hehehe


----------



## Leasdraco (Mar 2, 2012)

Id like to live there,if only to have a pet tegu.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 2, 2012)

not as nice as the Mwanza flat heated Agama or Spider man lizard...
Mwanza flat-headed agama lizard - Google Search


----------



## Heelssss (Mar 2, 2012)

Or a pet armadillo Sooooo cute


----------

